# Ikea Electrical Assembly?



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys--

a quick question:

i already know that ikea will delivery and assemble for free for orders over 2500 aed.

does the assembly include the fixing of light fixtures and installation of chandeliers (ie electrical work)?

Let me know! 

Thanks 

Beenie


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have found Ikea quite helpful when I call them (believe it or not), so it may be worthwhile giving that a go.


----------



## Ashazib (Jul 18, 2012)

No I don't think so..I remember hiring an electrician to do the electric work..as far as I remember they assemble your furniture mainly and that's it..Hope that helps


----------



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

beeniesmiles said:


> Hey guys--
> 
> a quick question:
> 
> ...


Hi 
if you need any light fittings installing let me know UK epat i have my own tools, so should be a doddle i did all my own light fittings in my own villa, let me know if you need help

regards Ian


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

having watched a qualified electrician fixing my AC, i wouldn't want an unqualified IKEA delivery chap anywhere near my electrics!
The AC electrician opened the AC, pulled all the circuit breakers, pulled the distribution board out of the kitchen, etc etc - without once turning anything off at the mains. Lights flickering, fridge having hysterics, and the odd 'ouch' as they touched a live wire.
All this in bare feet with sweat running down the svrewdrivers.

Would i want a delivery driver involved? err....no!


AC works now, but via a distribution box that is supported in a kitchen cupboard by string.
'we're coming back to fix that tomorrow, boss' We'll see..


----------

